# My sand is turning... Orange?



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I turned my 5 gallon hex tank a bit to see it from another angle and around a big section of the back the sand underneath the surface appears to be turning orange, is this some sort of algae?

My sand in that tank is a combination of store bought and wild.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

could you put a picture ?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe it is just bacteria build up but I've seen it before and all the fish looked healthy so it must have not been a big deal?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I'll see if I can't get some pictures up within the next couple days, though bacteria or some sort of algae was prety much what I was thinking too.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Im thinking brown algae, it grows where there isnt much light and a lot of nutrients, such as behind a rock. Lets see a picture if you can.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Im thinking brown algae, it grows where there isnt much light and a lot of nutrients, such as behind a rock. Lets see a picture if you can.


I would agree with Brown Algae as well, but a photo would ID it for sure.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I also think it's brown algae. You can stur the sand up and mix it in. That should help.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

i havent been home since i opened the thread, so i havent had a chance to grab a photo of it. Im pretty sure that it isnt brown algae though, its REALLY orange. Like pumpkin orange.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Im not sure then, weird, a pic will help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's ferrous bacteria. Your sand is, effectively, ... rusting.

Have you ever seen a creek that was completely overrun with orange sludge and pretty much lifeless? Well, that's your tank's future.
Wild sand strikes again!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

interesting... looks like a tank overhaul is in the near future.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

and its back to gravel for me, its so much less work


----------

